# A World Open Source Database of high quality images



## widb (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi all,

if you want to publish your work on the web, the WIDB.org website is a simple & free way to do that.

WIDB.org is an Open Source Databse of High Quality photos, 0.7 to 6 Mpixel which contains hundred gigabits of data FREE TO USE !



*http://www.widb.org*



thanks - @+


----------

